# All Carbon Pinarello is Coming



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The F4:13 Pinarello is coming!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Great but...*



merckxman said:


> The F4:13 Pinarello is coming!


I've always wanted to get a Pinarello but I refuse pay the kinda money for an alloy Prince or Dogma or such (pain in the rear ride as well).... So in that sense it's a good thing that Pinarello is finally puttin out all CF bikes...but is it just me?? That bike looks... uh... kinda... perhaps not ugly, but...ummm....doesn't make me wanna run out and get in line to sign up for one... Who knows...given time and seeing some pros riding one it might grow on me....


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

*Additonal pix*

I too am very pleased to see that Pinarello is offering a carbon bike. Just did a Google search and found these savory morsels. Additionally, Competitive Cyclist is also claiming $2500-2800 for a retail price. This seems to jive with what the Japanese sites are quoting after you do the currency calculation. 

Dan


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Isn't Pinarello a bit late coming out with an all carbon frame in 2005??


----------



## simo (May 17, 2005)

Hello to all as this is my first post. I found out today that Pinarello will be releasing another carbon model towards the end of the year. This new model will be thier up-market
carbon frame, it may be called the Prince Carbon but my guess is that it will change as the F4:13 was originally going to be the Marvel Carbon.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Carbon Fan!*

I've never really been interested in Pinarello until this bike was introduced. I love the ride of carbon. I have to disagree with the earlier post. I think that this bike is absolutely beautiful. If I only had an extra $2700 lying around I would order one right now.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Add me to the list of those who think the 4:13 looks amazing. I can't wait to see one in the flesh.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

proy said:


> Add me to the list of those who think the 4:13 looks amazing. I can't wait to see one in the flesh.


 i did.. and hold a bare frame (there was one being built but the owner was right at the side like a jealous bulldog so i didn't even mention i wanted to try a few laps).
it's gorgeous. i'm not into carbon but this one...


----------

